# منظر طبيعي يظهر به الرب يسوع ويختفي..شغلي



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

==============================

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

الرب يبارككم سلفاً


​


----------



## انريكي (14 يناير 2011)

جدا جدا رائعة

تسلم ايدك كليمو

الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يناير 2011)

حبيبى انت يا يسوع المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

روووعة 
مرسي كليمو  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

_*جميل يا كليمو 
بس اعتقد مكانه الصور المسيحيه مش العامه​*_


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> جدا جدا رائعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك كليمو
> 
> الرب يباركك




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما









​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يناير 2011)

تصميم اكثر من رائع


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> حبيبى انت يا يسوع المسيح



شكرا راجعة للمسيح

يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

جميله يا كليمو 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

AyAd_007 قال:


> _*جميل يا كليمو
> بس اعتقد مكانه الصور المسيحيه مش العامه​*_







​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> تصميم اكثر من رائع






​


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

*كالعاده متميز جدااااااااا

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويدينا مثلها *


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

*  راائع جداا جدااا
أخى كليمو
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

كوكو مان

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

fullaty

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *  راائع جداا جدااا
> أخى كليمو
> شكـــــــــــــــرا
> الرب يباركك​*






شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 يناير 2011)

*تحفة يا كليمووووووووو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الروح النارى (24 يناير 2011)

*شـــــــكرااا*
*أخى الغالى*

*ابداع فى ابداع*
*و خصوصا تأثير القوس القزح*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2011)

حلوة اوى اوى كليمو 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2011)

فظيعة تحفة بجد


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2011)

Apsoti

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (26 يناير 2011)

جميلة وروووعة اوى 
ميرسى كتيررر كليمووو 
تصميم جميل ورائع جدا 
الرب يبارك مجهودك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

حلوة  كثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

elamer


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

مريم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

اخي الروح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

zezza


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي كليمو الصورة رائعة بالفعل


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> جميلة وروووعة اوى
> ميرسى كتيررر كليمووو
> تصميم جميل ورائع جدا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك الجميل






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

اني بل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*

الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## dodo jojo (21 مارس 2011)

التصميم رااااائع..مشكور يا كليمو
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6182/48204440.gif


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 مارس 2011)

*روووووووعة بجد*
*مرسي ليك استاذي*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2011)

soso a



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

تحفه يا كليمو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2011)

*فعلا حلوه جدا
وذوقك جميل كالعاده

وبعد اذنك
ينقل للصور العامه
*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

روووعة التصميم


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووه اوى بجد
تسلم ايدك يافنان
وربنا معاك وينمى موهبتك
ويفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

رووووووووووعه يافنان
الرب يبارك موهبتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *روووووووعة بجد*
> *مرسي ليك استاذي*​



شكرا يا ملكة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تحفه يا كليمو
> 
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسي يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *فعلا حلوه جدا
> وذوقك جميل كالعاده
> 
> وبعد اذنك
> ...



قصدك للمسيحية

ميرسي كتير للمرورك وتعليقك

اللرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> روووعة التصميم



ميرسي يا زميلة


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووووووووووووه اوى بجد
> تسلم ايدك يافنان
> وربنا معاك وينمى موهبتك
> ويفرح قلبك علطول​*



ميرسي الك يا سيمو

الرب يبارك فيكِ

===


----------

